# Swedish versus English nightclubs



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just look at photos unless you can speak German!

http://www.jacatu.de/wbb2/t7850-swedish-versus-british-nightclubs.html


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Thank god I don't live up north it looks like fright night at the OK corale


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mmmmmm yeah baby..i'm leaving now........


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

That did the rounds about two years ago :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> That did the rounds about two years ago :roll:


Which girl?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: All of them


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Loves young dream....... :lol: I wonder if she did it to him?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like Newcastle hasnt had any immigrants come in yet, our local club is full of em!!!! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one fancy a weekend in Sweden


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Weekend..... I'm emigrating


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

And to think that *they *used to come a-raping and a-pillaging over *here* :? Things must have been different in the old days

We should arrange a TT meet in Stockholm :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We should all go to my favourite Blue Moon bar in Stockholm. It is full of girls like them!!

In Sweden you hardly seen fat teenagers or fat young people. They all look so slim and fit.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> We should arrange a TT meet in Stockholm :twisted:


We already had one! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The swedish piccies look more like a brothel!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

And how would you know dotti


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Funny har har [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> The swedish piccies look more like a brothel!


and that's a *bad *thing?


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one fancy a weekend in Sweden


Fella, I'll even buy the first round!!!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

il padrino said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any one fancy a weekend in Sweden
> ...


of drinks, or ....? :wink:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> il padrino said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Sounds a bit extreme to contemplate p/exing the TT for a night out in Stockholm, but if that's what is needed, I'll take that hit, but you'll owe me !!!!!  I'll have a Blonde, with a blonde chaser please barman!! (Ladies only :wink: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK OK What are swedish men like then eh?  :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

hahahahahah...Budz Bar is in Aberdeen 

I hear it's a f*cking dive...and those pics confirm my instinct to have avoided it for this long :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

il padrino said:


> I'll have a Blonde, with a blonde chaser please barman!! (Ladies only :wink: )


I'll just have mine both together ... don't want to waste energy on chasing around :wink:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> OK OK What are swedish men like then eh?  :wink:


The Swedish men were the ones in the second half of the mail, with the ever-so attractive northern "ladies"!!!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Saw this round of pics a long time ago.

Swedes do have a reputation, but don't always believe the hype.


----------



## linus (Oct 9, 2002)

I was in London for two weeks this summer and I was disipointed over the girls..  Under these two weeks I saw the same amount of good looking girls that I see on one day in stockholm.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like croyden on a friday night.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

linus said:


> I was in London for two weeks this summer and I was disipointed over the girls..  Under these two weeks I saw the same amount of good looking girls that I see on one day in stockholm.


Perhaps if you come over to the UK again, you could bring some of the Stockholm girls with you?

That would be fair :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

And what's with the three muscle Marys. Are they slices of Prime Scottish Beef or Stockholm Stallions?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like croyden on a friday night.


Yes you're right there - although it's Croyd*o*n :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Having lived in both Sweden and Russia, I would have to say the Ruskis have it. Sweden comes with a lot of press, the reality is _good_ but not that good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like croyden on a friday night.
> ...


must be the way they say it :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GW1970 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like croyden on a friday night.
> ...


Croyd*off* :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Saw my First TT on the motorway today in the roadworks between 10 and 6 heading south - Black one.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

linus said:


> I was in London for two weeks this summer and I was disipointed over the girls..  Under these two weeks I saw the same amount of good looking girls that I see on one day in stockholm.


Not to mention that English girls are also very fat! Swedish are sweet looking girls.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

english people in london :lol:

You're having a laugh aren't you


----------

